# Spacemen



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well Ive been meaning to get round to sorting these out for ages. My second ever watches. Got a G10 in London but then walked into a second hand shop and found these.

I couldnt decide which one I liked best and decided to get all of 'em. the straps were a bit tatty and needed gluing, but apart from that they are squeaky.

so now I've sorted the straps and am well happy with me triplets!


















I actually bought one first then got the other 2 a couple of days later once I had truly fallen in love and decided I needed spares should my beloved ever falter.

So the one on the right is my fave, the middle is Zeno signed but I am not keen on the dots. the left one has a painted matt black dial as opposed to the leather texture of the other 2 but it does have a dangly thing.

I think they are all fab now
















by the way my fave is satin chromed whereas the other 2 are shiny, I think that was one of the main points that lead me to that one as the first choice.

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice Pic! I love these...









Are those leathers the original then? they have a huge taper - these days they would be straight all the way to the clasp I guess.

Did these come on a bracelet as well back in the day?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Nice Pic! I love these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers Jon,

yes the straps are original, it's a hoot though they are dead cheap looking (holes off centre, tin buckle) but very comfy.

They come on bracelets as well. I have been trying to get one but they come up really rarely and go for the price of decent beater. I picked up a Tokyo bay Spaceman homage the other day specifically to pinch the bracelet off it. I need to grind the ends though and its not the same nice continuous taper of the genuine article, just a short taper to a straight bracelet.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow, you lucky bugger









Very 70s, Funky Foz....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now surley that's being greedy having 3, then again if I had the chance to own them, I'm sure I would have gone for it as well









Great picture by the way


----------

